# New (old) Pistol.



## Ringel05

Finally get to pick up my PPS 43 on Saturday from the FFL dealer.  I ordered it eight months ago and they were very back logged, small American company doing semi-auto conversions on submachineguns as well as manufacturing their own pistols.
WWII Russian, 7.62x25, 32 round mags, folding stock welded in place making it a BATF legal "pistol".


----------



## liebuster

Are you sure its russian? I think alot of those parts kits out there are Polish

Anyways nice "pistol" Was thinking of building one myself but would want the stock and the original barrel thus making me go through the red tape of owning one. No thanks!


----------



## westwall

When I was travelling in the Kashmir area for awhile I used to carry a Ppsh-41, mean little bastard!  I loved it, a tad heavy though.  I finally traded it for a fixed stock AK47.


----------



## Ringel05

westwall said:


> When I was travelling in the Kashmir area for awhile I used to carry a Ppsh-41, mean little bastard!  I loved it, a tad heavy though.  I finally traded it for a fixed stock AK47.



Heavy yes, but I love the recoil, straight back, not up.  Did you have the 80 round drum? 
This one has the 32 round banana mags and a much slower rate of fire (class 3) but is light and extremely easy to maintain.  Push a button on the back and the upper and lower swing open just behind the barrel, it's one of the Russian weapons you can drop in the mud, kick around, pick it up and start firing again and never miss a beat.


----------



## westwall

Ringel05 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was travelling in the Kashmir area for awhile I used to carry a Ppsh-41, mean little bastard!  I loved it, a tad heavy though.  I finally traded it for a fixed stock AK47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy yes, but I love the recoil, straight back, not up.  Did you have the 80 round drum?
> This one has the 32 round banana mags and a much slower rate of fire (class 3) but is light and extremely easy to maintain.  Push a button on the back and the upper and lower swing open just behind the barrel, it's one of the Russian weapons you can drop in the mud, kick around, pick it up and start firing again and never miss a beat.
Click to expand...





If you mean the 71 round drum, yes I had two of them.  Plus one stick mag.


----------



## editec

Looks like a great piece to mow down a crowd indescriminately.


----------



## westwall

editec said:


> Looks like a great piece to mow down a crowd indescriminately.





Mmmm, no, not really.  Just a fun little machine to play with.  Remember the biggest mass murder I know of (other than terrorist bombings) was the asshole who burned 70+ people to death in New York I think it was with a gallon of gas.  It's not the tool, it's the person.


----------



## liebuster

Didn't some guy go crazy with a Samurai sword in Japan and kill a bunch of people awhile back?

On I side note I remember seeing a story about england wanting citizens to turn in their knives to a drop off point.


----------



## westwall

liebuster said:


> Didn't some guy go crazy with a Samurai sword in Japan and kill a bunch of people awhile back?
> 
> On I side note I remember seeing a story about england wanting citizens to turn in their knives to a drop off point.






Yes you can watch the jail and prison reality shows and see the violent felons repeatedly let out to prey on society, I was watching the NATGEO program Hardtime and one prick they had on has killed 5 people including a cop!  He keeps getting released!  It is the person, not the implement!  These libs need to finally realise that some are never to be released out into society, they are broken and can never be fixed.


----------



## Ringel05

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I was travelling in the Kashmir area for awhile I used to carry a Ppsh-41, mean little bastard!  I loved it, a tad heavy though.  I finally traded it for a fixed stock AK47.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heavy yes, but I love the recoil, straight back, not up.  Did you have the 80 round drum?
> This one has the 32 round banana mags and a much slower rate of fire (class 3) but is light and extremely easy to maintain.  Push a button on the back and the upper and lower swing open just behind the barrel, it's one of the Russian weapons you can drop in the mud, kick around, pick it up and start firing again and never miss a beat.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you mean the 71 round drum, yes I had two of them.  Plus one stick mag.
Click to expand...


My mistake, 71 round drums.  I have a couple of friends that own class 3 PPSHs which is why I am (somewhat) familiar with them.


----------



## Ringel05

editec said:


> Looks like a great piece to *mow down a crowd indescriminately*.



Let me know which crowd you're in and we can both find out how that works...... 
(Yeah, right.......)


----------



## Big Black Dog

If I broke into your house, it would almost be  a pleasure to get shot with that pistol.  Not the kind of pistol I would care to have but then again, different strokes for different folks!


----------



## Ringel05

Big Black Dog said:


> If I broke into your house, it would almost be  a pleasure to get shot with that pistol.  Not the kind of pistol I would care to have but then again, different strokes for different folks!



It's primary use will be the prolific expenditure of blank rounds at WWII events.


----------



## liebuster

editec said:


> Looks like a great piece to mow down a crowd indescriminately.



Everyone should take notice at editec's post. This is a clear example of emotion ruling his thought process. 

He sees a gun that looks scary

He then in-visions it mowing down a crowd of people because thats what scary guns do. 

He then gets emotional at the theoretical death of people by a theoretical madman.

He then uses that emotion to post an ignorant message on USMB


----------



## westwall

Ringel05 said:


> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I broke into your house, it would almost be  a pleasure to get shot with that pistol.  Not the kind of pistol I would care to have but then again, different strokes for different folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's primary use will be the prolific expenditure of blank rounds at WWII events.
Click to expand...




Do they still do the Fort Indiantown Gap event?  I was in the area one time and went out to watch the "battle", it was actually quite interesting what with the tanks and all.


----------



## Ringel05

westwall said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Big Black Dog said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I broke into your house, it would almost be  a pleasure to get shot with that pistol.  Not the kind of pistol I would care to have but then again, different strokes for different folks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's primary use will be the prolific expenditure of blank rounds at WWII events.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they still do the Fort Indiantown Gap event?  I was in the area one time and went out to watch the "battle", it was actually quite interesting what with the tanks and all.
Click to expand...


That was last week, I had to miss it, first time in 10 years.  It's always held the last week in January.  This month we do a private get together with the 3rd ID at the GWA site by Carlisle, PA then another invite only back at FIG in March.  Unfortunately I won't be able to attend those either.  The next one I'll probably be able to attend is the living history in Lancaster at the Historical Society in May.


----------



## westwall

Ringel05 said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's primary use will be the prolific expenditure of blank rounds at WWII events.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do they still do the Fort Indiantown Gap event?  I was in the area one time and went out to watch the "battle", it was actually quite interesting what with the tanks and all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was last week, I had to miss it, first time in 10 years.  It's always held the last week in January.  This month we do a private get together with the 3rd ID at the GWA site by Carlisle, PA then another invite only back at FIG in March.  Unfortunately I won't be able to attend those either.  The next one I'll probably be able to attend is the living history in Lancaster at the Historical Society in May.
Click to expand...





Glad to hear it is still going on.


----------



## Defiant1

liebuster said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like a great piece to mow down a crowd indescriminately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone should take notice at editec's post. This is a clear example of emotion ruling his thought process.
> 
> He sees a gun that looks scary
> 
> He then in-visions it mowing down a crowd of people because thats what scary guns do.
> 
> He then gets emotional at the theoretical death of people by a theoretical madman.
> 
> He then uses that emotion to post an ignorant message on USMB
Click to expand...


Editec must be too young to realize he can render that weapon harmless by putting a flower in the barrel.


----------



## bornright

Ringel05 said:


> Finally get to pick up my PPS 43 on Saturday from the FFL dealer.  I ordered it eight months ago and they were very back logged, small American company doing semi-auto conversions on submachineguns as well as manufacturing their own pistols.
> WWII Russian, 7.62x25, 32 round mags, folding stock welded in place making it a BATF legal "pistol".



My firearms training started many years ago; before everyone had to be so polically correct.  I will never forgot my first instructor telling us you can not kill anyone deader than dead.   Simple is better in self defense and self defense is the only reason to use a gun.


----------



## Ringel05

bornright said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally get to pick up my PPS 43 on Saturday from the FFL dealer.  I ordered it eight months ago and they were very back logged, small American company doing semi-auto conversions on submachineguns as well as manufacturing their own pistols.
> WWII Russian, 7.62x25, 32 round mags, folding stock welded in place making it a BATF legal "pistol".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My firearms training started many years ago; before everyone had to be so polically correct.  I will never forgot my first instructor telling us you can not kill anyone deader than dead.   Simple is better in self defense and *self defense is the only reason to use a gun.*
Click to expand...


You should broaden your horizons.  Besides, do you know what a gun would do to a stick structure........ toothpicks.
(I am old school, the proper application of the word gun is in reference to Naval or artillery pieces, machine-guns and sub-machine-guns, shotguns, not pistols, revolvers and rifles.)


----------



## Ringel05

liebuster said:


> Are you sure its russian? I think alot of those parts kits out there are Polish
> 
> Anyways nice "pistol" Was thinking of building one myself but would want the stock and the original barrel thus making me go through the red tape of owning one. No thanks!



It's a Russian design from the 1940s, currently re-manufactured in Poland.  Some of the parts are probably original but the receiver and barrel shroud are new.


----------



## CoolBreeze

What is it they do at Fort Indiantown Gap and Carlisle?  I live in PA. and if has to do with firearms I would like to attend, even if only as a spectator.


----------



## Ringel05

CoolBreeze said:


> What is it they do at Fort Indiantown Gap and Carlisle?  I live in PA. and if has to do with firearms I would like to attend, even if only as a spectator.



Last week in January, every year is the Battle of the Bulge at FIG (Fort Indiantown Gap).  The battles are the last Friday and Saturday but we arrive the preceding Tuesday and set up the barracks.  I play Wehrmacht, Gebirgsjager and we set up the barracks to look as close to a WWII German barracks as possible as do many other units, allied and German.  The 5th Gebirgs (we call them the Museum Gebirgs) have an impressive display.  Go to my profile and there are pictures.  The next 2 we do, this month outside of Carlisle and in March back at FIG are non spectator, invite only events.  In May we do a living history in Lancaster at the Historical Society then during the first weekend in June we are at the Reading WWII Air Show and Living History, the biggest one in the nation.  PM me for more information.


----------



## Ringel05

Finally got to play with my new toy at FIG II and yup, I need to figure out how to attach a blank adapter to it, not enough back pressure to re-cock the bolt, have to manually cycle the bolt every time.  Hello gunsmith.......


----------

